# Russian Martial art Site



## Paul Genge (Aug 19, 2004)

Below is a link to a Russian Martial Art site that has lots of articles and video clips.

http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk

Paul Genge


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk Paul~!

I moved your Post to the Russian Martial Arts. 

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## Zitterbacke (Aug 19, 2004)

Very good site, Paul.
Especially the exercises section is protruding, imo.


----------

